# Mosquito Reports



## fmader

I’m planning on making the hour trip to Mosquito tomorrow morning and fishing the cemetery area and targeting eyes. 

Is there anybody out there today that can report on ice condition and water clarity. And is there anybody catching or fishing for anything other than gills? That’s all I’m hearing about. Not asking for anybody’s GPS coordinates, but a little bit of intel would be appreciated. Can’t wait to get out there! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outasync

I plan on hitting the same area for the first time tomorrow. Never fished skeeter so ill mostly be exploring. From what reports ive seen edges are still iffy but passable and 5 to 6 on the lake.


----------



## BaddFish

You guys are HARDCORE and you deserve a 10lb trophy!


----------



## Eyes on te ice

fmader said:


> I’m planning on making the hour trip to Mosquito tomorrow morning and fishing the cemetery area and targeting eyes.
> 
> Is there anybody out there today that can report on ice condition and water clarity. And is there anybody catching or fishing for anything other than gills? That’s all I’m hearing about. Not asking for anybody’s GPS coordinates, but a little bit of intel would be appreciated. Can’t wait to get out there! Thanks in advance.


I’m out at the buoy line we have 7 inches 3.5 black ice and 3.5 white. We have 13 crappie plus 4 shorts and 2 short walleye


----------



## Eyes on te ice

fmader said:


> I’m planning on making the hour trip to Mosquito tomorrow morning and fishing the cemetery area and targeting eyes.
> 
> Is there anybody out there today that can report on ice condition and water clarity. And is there anybody catching or fishing for anything other than gills? That’s all I’m hearing about. Not asking for anybody’s GPS coordinates, but a little bit of intel would be appreciated. Can’t wait to get out there! Thanks in advance.


----------



## drsteelhead

Eyes on te ice said:


> I’m out at the buoy line we have 7 inches 3.5 black ice and 3.5 white. We have 13 crappie plus 4 shorts and 2 short walleye


I've never iced north of the causeway. Mind sharing depth?


----------



## fmader

Outasync said:


> I plan on hitting the same area for the first time tomorrow. Never fished skeeter so ill mostly be exploring. From what reports ive seen edges are still iffy but passable and 5 to 6 on the lake.


Nice. I started ice fishing ice fishing last year and started at Mosquito. First trip was the north end by the bouy line. It was a parking lot up there. Relatively shallow. I didn’t do any good. Second time was north end just north of the causeway and didn’t do much. Third trip was south end deep water... dink perch lol. But looking back, we really didn’t know what we were doing. Lots of research and feel that we’re more prepared this year. We did fairly well off the cemetery during the spawn while wading the shallows. We’ll be in a red Eskimo shanty (I know, really narrowing it down), stop by and say hi! We’ll be experimenting with tip ups too


----------



## fmader

Eyes on te ice said:


> I’m out at the buoy line we have 7 inches 3.5 black ice and 3.5 white. We have 13 crappie plus 4 shorts and 2 short walleye


Nice!


----------



## Eyes on te ice

drsteelhead said:


> I've never iced north of the causeway. Mind sharing depth?


9 foot about 300 yrds south of buoy line I will be out tomorrow in a four man igloo and an orange two man your more than welcome to post up by us


----------



## Eyes on te ice

We ended with 25 keeper crappie and 2 walleye ( 2 guys)


----------



## drsteelhead

Eyes on te ice said:


> We ended with 25 keeper crappie and 2 walleye ( 2 guys)


Crappie haven! I work tomorrow but I should be out this week maybe Tuesday. Thanks for the info. I'll be in a red 2 man eskimo. 2 black sleds. One goofy dude and a pretty blonde


----------



## Eyes on te ice

drsteelhead said:


> Crappie haven! I work tomorrow but I should be out this week maybe Tuesday. Thanks for the info. I'll be in a red 2 man eskimo. 2 black sleds. One goofy dude and a pretty blonde


you are welcome! Heading out that way now hope I save u a few,I have vacation Monday and tuesday


----------



## Eyes on te ice

WHAT A Difference a day makes! Fished with 4 guys today for 5 hrs and we got 1 crappie! Talked to guys leaving the ice and they said a few eyes and crappie were caught closer to the island. Gonna give it another try in the morning


----------



## fmader

We got on the ice at about 7:30. We fished the point on the north side of the bay just north of the cemetery in about 12 FOW. Six tip ups out and four rods in the water. Jigged the kitchen sink. My buddy caught one walleye about 18-20.” Unfortunately, it had the walleye HIV. I caught one like it last spring during the spawn. Frustrating day.


----------



## hailtothethief

Never caught one like that. Do you dispose of it or put it back?


----------



## ezbite

ive never seen one that bad.


----------



## fmader

ezbite said:


> View attachment 291245
> 
> ive never seen one that bad.


The one I caught in the spring was bad but not half this bad.


----------



## Brian87

Uncle an I hit Imagination Station today marked tons of fish got about 30 between us. Lots of small perch gills an some some crappie. Very light bite


----------



## sylvan21

I've only ever seen one other. It can really make a mess of them


----------



## ezbite

fmader said:


> The one I caught in the spring was bad but not half this bad.


their suppose to still be good to eat, but I wouldn't. I'm pretty sure when the water warms up this goes away.


----------



## huntindoggie22

ezbite said:


> their suppose to still be good to eat, but I wouldn't. I'm pretty sure when the water warms up this goes away.


You would know!!!!! You gave them the disease!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite

huntindoggie22 said:


> You would know!!!!! You gave them the disease!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lookie who woke up.


----------



## loomis82

Lymphocystis. That's the name of the disease. It usually goes away. It's prevalent during spawning and cold water. Caught many of walleye on the Maumee and out jigging erie. Try cutting them off and deep frying them lol!


----------



## buckeyebowman

ezbite said:


> their suppose to still be good to eat, but I wouldn't. I'm pretty sure when the water warms up this goes away.


Yep! It's a bacterial infection that only goes skin deep. Doesn't affect the fillets at all. Yes, it's ugly as hell. I cleaned one that had it, and it doesn't even get to the inside of the skin, it's all on the surface.


----------



## fmader

ezbite said:


> their suppose to still be good to eat, but I wouldn't. I'm pretty sure when the water warms up this goes away.



Yeah, I’ve read that about eating it, but no thanks.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

fmader said:


> I’m planning on making the hour trip to Mosquito tomorrow morning and fishing the cemetery area and targeting eyes.
> 
> Is there anybody out there today that can report on ice condition and water clarity. And is there anybody catching or fishing for anything other than gills? That’s all I’m hearing about. Not asking for anybody’s GPS coordinates, but a little bit of intel would be appreciated. Can’t wait to get out there! Thanks in advance.


I’m out here now with no action going on! Had a couple drive-bys on the dead stick but no takers


----------



## ezbite

All I can say is .. dude.. you guys are some hard core icers.. I walked out at the state park to tell a guys he left his lights on, turns out he planned on it.. any how, I was on the ice for maybe 15 minutes with a baseball cap on and I think I might have frost bite on my ears.. I did drive around the lake, I'm betting there's 30 shantys out there, bouy line has 12, by the way my 4Runner never came out of 2 wheel drive cause it's a Toyota beast


----------



## chaunc

Tom, I thought about calling you to see if you were out today. I was in the marina group from 10:30 til 2;30. 1 keeper crappies but a ton of small gills. 8 keepers out of over 50 or so.


----------



## Brian87

Has anyone ever used tip ups on mosquito? Guy gave me a few when he cleaned out his garage was thinking about trying them.


----------



## drsteelhead

Brian87 said:


> Has anyone ever used tip ups on mosquito? Guy gave me a few when he cleaned out his garage was thinking about trying them.


Absolutely. I normally use a spoon or a jig on a live minnow


----------



## Brian87

Hmm never though about a spoon. Just figured a jig or a single hook. Got one that may just work for one. Thank you dr


----------



## ezbite

chaunc said:


> Tom, I thought about calling you to see if you were out today. I was in the marina group from 10:30 til 2;30. 1 keeper crappies but a ton of small gills. 8 keepers out of over 50 or so.


Not today, just got off working a double and wanted to check the ice and talk to a few fisherman


----------



## Stampede

Where are bait shops at mosquito?


----------



## sylvan21

Stampede said:


> Where are bait shops at mosquito?[/
> QUOTE]
> Causeway Bait and Tackle. St.Rt. 88 East side of lake just before Mecca circle.


----------



## bountyhunter

theres also the bait /mini store across the dam. about a mile. don,t know the name but they have everything.


----------



## SportTroller

We fished the bouy line yesterday, the ice was 6-7" but the fishing was slow. We fished from 11 till 4, just 3 crappie. There was about 25 shantys and five or six guys roughing it on the north side.


----------



## Stampede

Are the only hotels for mosquito area down in niles area? Hotels . com and others don't show anything for the immediate area around Cortland.


----------



## joekacz

Stampede said:


> Are the only hotels for mosquito area down in niles area? Hotels . com and others don't show anything for the immediate area around Cortland.


There's a Holiday Inn express on Rt.5 and the Ohio Turnpike,probably less than a 1/2hr. from the dam.There's 2 bait shops,one on the east side of the causeway crossing the middle of the lake and one about a 1/4 mile east of the dam on Rt.305 just west of Rt.5.Don't speed on Rt.5 they'll get ya!!


----------



## Kenlow1

Always ask Joe, Joe knows! He was born in Mosquito.


----------



## drsteelhead

Out here north of causeway. A few crappie and this pike so far. 6 to 7 inches of ice.


----------



## sylvan21

That's a nice Pike. Good job


----------



## c. j. stone

drsteelhead said:


> Out here north of causeway. A few crappie and this pike so far. 6 to 7 inches of ice.


Some good eatin'! See utube if you need cleaning tips to avoid bones.


----------



## threeten

Brian87 said:


> Has anyone ever used tip ups on mosquito? Guy gave me a few when he cleaned out his garage was thinking about trying them.


Set them so your bait is about 5’ from the bottom of ice. They great for the pike. That’s all I’ve ever caught on them at skeeter


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio

drsteelhead said:


> Out here north of causeway. A few crappie and this pike so far. 6 to 7 inches of ice.


Hope that pike found a skillet. Get these invasive fish out of Skeeter. They're notorious for eating bass fry. Anytime I snag one of these at Skeeter, I pitch them on the shore for the ***** to eat.


----------



## drsteelhead

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Hope that pike found a skillet. Get these invasive fish out of Skeeter. They're notorious for eating bass fry. Anytime I snag one of these at Skeeter, I pitch them on the shore for the ***** to eat.


My buddy took it home


----------



## allwayzfishin

threeten said:


> Set them so your bait is about 5’ from the bottom of ice. They great for the pike. That’s all I’ve ever caught on them at skeeter


You using hotdogs? Lol
I still have yet to land a mosquito pike. And I’ve been trying to get hooked up with one. Any tips?


----------



## BudIce

drsteelhead said:


> My buddy took it home


Nothing like wasting a nice fish by chucking it on shore to suffer. Nice comment Sunny. They taste great, maybe learn to clean one instead of pitching it or enjoy the fight and let it go. I can go to any dink pond and catch a lame bass


----------



## drsteelhead

Ya I definitely find value in catching pike. I'm a catch and release guy normally so I've never kept one. Caught hundreds though, mostly in Canada. They are incredibly fun to fight. I caught that one on 6 pound floro and a tiny jig and waxie. Couldnt believe he took it. Had a blast fighting him and then pulling him through the hole. Would have put him back in to live another day but my buddy loves eating wild game so I sent him home with the fish. I know some guys hate them because of how aggressive they are to other game fish but every ecosystem needs apex predators. Those pike have plenty of other things to eat in that lake aside from bass or walleye fry. Just my opinion.


----------



## ssv1761982

How can you call a pike an invasive species? They have been in Skeeter forever.


----------



## drsteelhead

allwayzfishin said:


> You using hotdogs? Lol
> I still have yet to land a mosquito pike. And I’ve been trying to get hooked up with one. Any tips?


Spoons or cranks should grab a pikes attention in spring summer fall. I think the north end of the lake, particularly the west side, is the hot area for pike.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Pike are delicious. They only take a little more effort to clean once you learn how to do it.


----------



## threeten

allwayzfishin said:


> You using hotdogs? Lol
> I still have yet to land a mosquito pike. And I’ve been trying to get hooked up with one. Any tips?


No hot dogs. Only caught a couple at skeeter and they were not targeted.


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> You using hotdogs? Lol
> I still have yet to land a mosquito pike. And I’ve been trying to get hooked up with one. Any tips?


Try wading and speed-casting shallow running cranks or larger spinners on the shallower waters near the marina/south end of Mosquito shortly after ice-out. Saw a couple doing that last year, only watched for five minutes, and the lady caught one about 6 lbs. She strung it up, looked like they knew what they're doing and obviously did it often from their presentation!(The guy already was dragging one!) I think pike are one of the first to spawn. You could use your smaller boat with a ETM to be more mobile and cover more water(warmer too!) Knowing you, if you target pike in that area, you will tattoo them! The entire west shoreline should be a good, concentrating on any little bays/inlets near overhanging brush should produce! Pikie Bay on the north-west shoreline is also good(named appropriately)!


----------



## 1MoreKast

I remember some years back my cousin and I fishing the causeway using 1/16oz roadrunners and shiners. Sometime late March/early April. He put on a clinic with the walleye but in between every other eye he'd catch a decent pike. Lost a lot of jigs that way too but they were loving the roadrunners.


----------



## laynhardwood

BudIce said:


> Nothing like wasting a nice fish by chucking it on shore to suffer. Nice comment Sunny. They taste great, maybe learn to clean one instead of pitching it or enjoy the fight and let it go. I can go to any dink pond and catch a lame bass


Please don’t feed the troll. I don’t know if you pay attention but that dude only trolls in here.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Pike <back straps> are amazing! I agree with the YouTube about cleaning one. Did it myself last year. Watched a video a couple times and went with the 5 sides boneless...plus center cut for soup. Center cut will contain all bones.

Enjoy!

Don


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Having the pike on its belly is <key> as you will be able to make your cuts smoothly. Almost like cutting up a cake lol.

Don.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I haven't tried that "5-piece" method, but rather the method where you filet out the Y-bone as the last step.


----------



## cement569

gonna make the trip up this weekend. anyone have a report on the ice thickness and if its snow covered or slick? thanks for any info.


----------



## HappySnag

allwayzfishin said:


> You using hotdogs? Lol
> I still have yet to land a mosquito pike. And I’ve been trying to get hooked up with one. Any tips?


put 4" shiner 3' under bober.


----------



## HappySnag

cement569 said:


> gonna make the trip up this weekend. anyone have a report on the ice thickness and if its snow covered or slick? thanks for any info.


i walk on tuesday evning by bouy line did not see problem with ice,some snow on top.


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody catching anything decent? Trying to decide where to go Saturday


----------



## HappySnag

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody catching anything decent? Trying to decide where to go Saturday


10 shanties 1 eye few crapie.
water visibility 6".


----------



## set-the-drag

Hmmm seems so damn slow everywhere. Maybe I'll stay local and go to ladue. Maybe erie seen a pic on a post I put there a guy at 72nd on the ice wish I knew how thick it was


----------



## 1MoreKast

set-the-drag said:


> Hmmm seems so damn slow everywhere. Maybe I'll stay local and go to ladue. Maybe erie seen a pic on a post I put there a guy at 72nd on the ice wish I knew how thick it was


Agreed. However I have wishful thinking that this little heat wave we got coming up is gonna turn them on. With everyone going out this weekend (including me) I’ll be excited to see what these forums look like. Better see lots of slobs on the ice!


----------



## fmader

1MoreKast said:


> Agreed. However I have wishful thinking that this little heat wave we got coming up is gonna turn them on. With everyone going out this weekend (including me) I’ll be excited to see what these forums look like. Better see lots of slobs on the ice!


No kidding. I’ll be hitting the north end Saturday with my buddy and brother. We haven’t decided where on Sunday yet. That’ll probably dependent on Saturday’s success.


----------



## waterbite

First time out this year, fished off of the cemetary yesterday. 8" of ice. Set up in 23' caught several small white crappie, 1 throwback eye. Didn't talk to anyone else but guys were moving around a bit. Only fished half a day but was good to get out and work some fish.


----------



## Gregg M

North or south end


----------



## LabattICE50

waterbite said:


> First time out this year, fished off of the cemetary yesterday. 8" of ice. Set up in 23' caught several small white crappie, 1 throwback eye. Didn't talk to anyone else but guys were moving around a bit. Only fished half a day but was good to get out and work some fish.


My son and father were out at the cemetery yesterday as well. They only managed two fish. Keeper perch and a fatty walleye. They had a great time despite the slow bite.


----------



## BudIce

drsteelhead said:


> And if you catch a bass, make sure you throw him up on shore. Those things eat all the innocent worms and frogs on the lake. Really ruin the local ecosystem....


I'm on skeeter now, caught a huge large mouth about hour ago. Wish I took a picture but I wouldn't know how to post it anyway. I thought of leaving it out to freeze and rot but just couldn't do it. Let it go to produce pike food in spring.


----------



## walleyedave

Anyone can catch a bass--dumbest fish on the lake. The state really needs to stop these tournaments that ruin the lake for the other 90% out there also fishing. Someday a 60 mph $50,000 boat is going to really piss someone off for running up on them like its their lake because there is a tournament.


----------



## BudIce

walleyedave said:


> Anyone can catch a bass--dumbest fish on the lake. The state really needs to stop these tournaments that ruin the lake for the other 90% out there also fishing. Someday a 60 mph $50,000 boat is going to really piss someone off for running up on them like its their lake because there is a tournament.


I'm by no means targeting a bass...ever. The fight was fun, the heft led me to think walleye for a few seconds. I'm no basshole so I took the hook out quick and released it for another day.


----------



## Eyecrosser

Never fished the lake through the ice but in a spring and summer from boat. Are there many places to park on the east side of the lake towards the dam area? Wanting to get in the deeper water. The reason I'm asking is that at my age the days of walking a mile to get to a spot are over, I'm now one of the old timers and don't drag a shanty anymore. Just looking for deep water that I can get to in a half hour. I'll be coming to the lake on 305 from the east. Thanks.


----------



## drsteelhead

Eyecrosser said:


> Never fished the lake through the ice but in a spring and summer from boat. Are there many places to park on the east side of the lake towards the dam area? Wanting to get in the deeper water. The reason I'm asking is that at my age the days of walking a mile to get to a spot are over, I'm now one of the old timers and don't drag a shanty anymore. Just looking for deep water that I can get to in a half hour. I'll be coming to the lake on 305 from the east. Thanks.


If you follow 305 till it dead ends at the lake theres a launch and parking area right there. You're a few hundred yards walk to deep water. Or you can head southwest on 305 as if you were going to cross over the dam and theres a lot on the right before you go over. Both are close to deep stuff.


----------



## fmader

Eyecrosser said:


> Never fished the lake through the ice but in a spring and summer from boat. Are there many places to park on the east side of the lake towards the dam area? Wanting to get in the deeper water. The reason I'm asking is that at my age the days of walking a mile to get to a spot are over, I'm now one of the old timers and don't drag a shanty anymore. Just looking for deep water that I can get to in a half hour. I'll be coming to the lake on 305 from the east. Thanks.


I wish I knew of access southeast of the causeway. There’s a nice point about a mile and a quarter south of the causeway on the east side. Would love to fish through the ice there. I just don’t really want to hoof it lol


----------



## tom Carroll

I talked to the park ranger station last year and was told that if you have a handy cap sticker for your car you can use a atv on state park property "as long as its registerd for mobility but you can not have any one riding with you only the person that has the handy cap


----------



## swine

Out most of the day on the North end. Caught 8 nice crappie and a couple smaller ones. They were pretty finicky.


----------



## Gotworms

Careful boys if you go out before light was a huge crack opened up on north end I heard


----------



## Gotworms

Bouy line parking lot 80


Gotworms said:


> Careful boys if you go out before light was a huge crack opened up on north end I heard


 yards out


----------



## fmader

Gotworms said:


> Careful boys if you go out before light was a huge crack opened up on north end I heard


Ugh... again this year?!?


----------



## Eyes on te ice

fmader said:


> Ugh... again this year?!?


I left the ice at 5:30 and the crack was about 5 feet wide in some places I heard that someone took at bath right in front of the parking lot! It might be wise to take a board


----------



## drsteelhead

Anybody try a road runner tipped with a minnow during ice season? Seems like with water clarity as bad as it is that might work. Definitely going to try it out next trip out.


----------



## doegirl

Eyes on te ice said:


> I left the ice at 5:30 and the crack was about 5 feet wide in some places I heard that someone took at bath right in front of the parking lot! It might be wise to take a board


I talked to the lady working at Causeway Bait and Tackle today. She said the Army Corp of Engineers has 4 gates at the dam wide open. This will cause ice instability on the north end. Another shallow spot that develops a nasty crack is on the way to the stumpfield on the SW side of the causeway.
Must be some decent current as there was open water underneath the causeway bridge.


----------



## Eyecrosser

drsteelhead said:


> If you follow 305 till it dead ends at the lake theres a launch and parking area right there. You're a few hundred yards walk to deep water. Or you can head southwest on 305 as if you were going to cross over the dam and theres a lot on the right before you go over. Both are close to deep stuff.


Thank you very much.


----------



## HappySnag

drsteelhead said:


> Anybody try a road runner tipped with a minnow during ice season? Seems like with water clarity as bad as it is that might work. Definitely going to try it out next trip out.


road runner tipped with a minnow i use them many time with defrent size blade or no blade,i pick eyes,crapie,perch,pike,catfish and one carp.


----------



## sylvan21

doegirl said:


> I talked to the lady working at Causeway Bait and Tackle today. She said the Army Corp of Engineers has 4 gates at the dam wide open. This will cause ice instability on the north end. Another shallow spot that develops a nasty crack is on the way to the stumpfield on the SW side of the causeway.
> Must be some decent current as there was open water underneath the causeway bridge.[/QUO


On Jan 26th. the discharge at the spillway was at 24cfs, on the 27th. it was 434cfs. and has stayed there since then. Thats a lot of water leaving the lake. At 434cfs the area at the spillway is completely flooded. Your right it does have an effect on ice conditions. 
'


----------



## Osmerus

The crack by the parking lot on the north end was frozen this morning but now water is comming up through it. Fishin was slow managed some nice crappie. Lots of reports of slow fishin..


----------



## drsteelhead

Is the south end of lake devoid of cracks? Going out alone tomorrow.


----------



## randazzo87

drsteelhead said:


> Is the south end of lake devoid of cracks? Going out alone tomorrow.


wondering the same thing...im heading out in the morning also.


----------



## drsteelhead

Well I'm going 305 launch. If you dont hear from me by noon just assume I'm swimming.


----------



## fmader

randazzo87 said:


> wondering the same thing...im heading out in the morning also.


I had no issues yesterday off of 305 with the ice. Solid 10”. The issue was the lack of fish lol. Managed one jumbo perch on a tip up as we were packing up.


----------



## randazzo87

fmader said:


> I had no issues yesterday off of 305 with the ice. Solid 10”. The issue was the lack of fish lol. Managed one jumbo perch on a tip up as we were packing up.


How deep where you fishing yesterday? On my way up there now.


----------



## fmader

randazzo87 said:


> How deep where you fishing yesterday? On my way up there now.


19.5 FOW right off the ridge. We would mark some clouds and get small hits. We had bigger bait on fishing for eyes. If we would have downsized, I’m sure we would have caught some smaller crappie and perch.


----------



## fmader

Heading to Milton today....


----------



## fedora4me

Eyes on te ice said:


> I left the ice at 5:30 and the crack was about 5 feet wide in some places I heard that someone took at bath right in front of the parking lot! It might be wise to take a board


I heard they had all 4 gates open so this makes sense.


----------



## Osmerus

Just pack some long boards. 5 footers should do it. We had some on our sled just in case we needed to use them. The edges of that one crack were solid.


----------



## c. j. stone

Gotworms said:


> Careful boys if you go out before light was a huge crack opened up on north end I heard


Jeez! It just got hard and thick days ago -and already cracking!!?? Damm!


----------



## BassFishing123

Headed to Mosquito for the first time in an hour or so. Any advice on where to go? Have no idea where to fish there and am looking for perch and crappie and then after some Eyes after dark. Thanks! All advice appreciated!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

If u come in at 305 at the dam you’ll see crowds on both sides of lake. The same for rt 88 causeway north side will have people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan1881

Did really good on crappie today NE out of 305...one after another for 4 hours strait...18 to 20 feet they were hugging 1 ft from the bottom on a silver yellow pimple with wax worm or minnow head..lost 2 huge eyes at the hole as well..sounds like everyone did good today from the guys I talked to...lake was melting quick though had ankle deep water in some spots when I left at 3..

Sent from my LML211BL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

What size pimple? I was also out there today... didn't do as well as you still managed some crappie and few nice perch. 12-15 fow using minnows. Fishing buddy didn't want to make walk to deeper water...wish we did.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

Friday on the north end I got 26 crappie and 1 eye Saturday 2 of us got 39 crappie and Sunday we only got 6 and 1 pike


----------



## Dan1881

randazzo87 said:


> What size pimple? I was also out there today... didn't do as well as you still managed some crappie and few nice perch. 12-15 fow using minnows. Fishing buddy didn't want to make walk to deeper water...wish we did.


It was a #2 I lost it halfway through and only had a #3 and #4 in same color but those worked as well ..maybe it was just right place right time never seen anything like it..prior to today I've been coming home empty

Sent from my LML211BL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

7


Dan1881 said:


> It was a #2 I lost it halfway through and only had a #3 and #4 in same color but those worked as well ..maybe it was just right place right time never seen anything like it..prior to today I've been coming home empty
> 
> Sent from my LML211BL using Tapatalk


Ok thanks.. I was using pimple size 5 in various colors trying for walleye no takers though...


----------



## Pooch

Was at the 305 ramp. Arrived 2:00pm and left at 6:00pm. Took actual measurements of ice about 200 yards SW of ramp,15fow, 11.5" on my tape measure. 1"-2" of water on top of ice. Bunch of small bites, switched to larger bait. No walleye.


----------



## bradley4

How’s the shoreline? Headed up tomorrow. Busy line still producing or should I head to south end?


----------



## ducknut141

Did you forget them ?


----------



## sylvan21

Finally got out this morning, south end on the west side. 11"of solid ice, shoreline was fine. Started about 8 fow with no bites. Ended up in 3 fow in the weeds and picked up 12 nice perch 9 to 11". Small panfish jigs tipped with minnow head and wax worms worked best.


----------



## BudIce

sylvan21 said:


> Finally got out this morning, south end on the west side. 11"of solid ice, shoreline was fine. Started about 8 fow with no bites. Ended up in 3 fow in the weeds and picked up 12 nice perch 9 to 11". Small panfish jigs tipped with minnow head and wax worms worked best.


Thanks for the report, nice haul. I was wondering how ice was holding up along the shoreline. Hoping it holds until Friday.


----------



## ducknut141

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO EAT THEM PUT THEM BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! someone will or enjoy catching them who do you think you are wasting a fish someone would eat jack... I wish a game warden would have seen you wasting the fish and littering the ice.


----------



## dugworm

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> I left two 25 inch pike laying on the ice, north end if anyone is interested.



Idiot above.


----------



## akron carper

fry eaters last time I checked all fish EAT FRYS even bass so should we kill them all I don't think so


----------



## slipsinker

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> I left two 25 inch pike laying on the ice, north end if anyone is interested.


yep,but i do that just with the bass!


----------



## WETSHIRT

All that money I spent on licenses and tax and here you are doing ODNR's job for free. Good thing everyone wants to fish exactly like you do. Come on Man!!
​


----------



## bobberbucket

ducknut141 said:


> IF YOU DON'T WANT TO EAT THEM PUT THEM BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! someone will or enjoy catching them who do you think you are wasting a fish someone would eat jack... I wish a game warden would have seen you wasting the fish and littering the ice.


LOL Look up his previous posts.... he’s been saying things to get a rise outta folks like you for years on this site. Your taking the troll bait and he’s laughing about it right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...even this guy gets cabin fever lol...only thing is his lasts year round.

Don.


----------



## cement569

your right bobber, this dude is a troll. I mean who else could be that stupid?


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> your right bobber, this dude is a troll. I mean who else could be that stupid?


He’s my all time favorite troll! Sometimes I just look up his post when I’m having a bad day and laugh about the Ridiculous things he’s says and then people go nuts. My all time favorite is probably 

“ I threw the fish on the shore for the ***** to eat” timeless classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> I left two 25 inch pike laying on the ice, north end if anyone is interested.


Thanks sunny. Was at north end this evening and your two " pike" went nicely with the " pike" I got.









Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

Oh snap, burn!


----------



## bradley4

Out here now south end 14 FOW several 9-10” crappie and gills. No eyes. Ice is solid 10-12”


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobberbucket said:


> He’s my all time favorite troll! Sometimes I just look up his post when I’m having a bad day and laugh about the Ridiculous things he’s says and then people go nuts. My all time favorite is probably
> 
> “ I threw the fish on the shore for the ***** to eat” timeless classic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should you encourage him?


----------



## One guy and a boat

Snakecharmer said:


> Should you encourage him?


No. But I think I get what bobbers doing. All you can do with keyboard warriors, like the sunnies of the world, is poke fun behind a keyboard. "Encouragement" for wanton waste is best suited when face to face. Just my opinion, but get what you mean, snake.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead

Anybody out today? Off tomorrow. Having some doubts about being able to get out.


----------



## BudIce

I'm debating making a drive out in morning just to see what south side looks like


----------



## randazzo87

BudIce said:


> I'm debating making a drive out in morning just to see what south side looks like


That would be great if you could... I wondering how it's looking over there also.


----------



## doegirl

Out of sheer curiosity, I took a ride out to the causeway area. Dirty, milky white ice. The dense fog didn't exactly make the lake look anymore inviting. There were trucks parked out on the south side of the causeway. Personally, I think they're nuts, but everyone has their own tolerance for risk, I guess.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

doegirl said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, I took a ride out to the causeway area. Dirty, milky white ice. The dense fog didn't exactly make the lake look anymore inviting. There were trucks parked out on the south side of the causeway. Personally, I think they're nuts, but everyone has their own tolerance for risk, I guess.


Sorry for the late reply! I was out yesterday ( south side ) til 6 Pm and the ice was beautiful. There weren't any cracks or runoff into the old holes and the shoreline was still solid. I got 16 crappie and a 6 pound cat but I did see a couple walleye caught. The ice was still 10 inches


----------



## fmader

Hmmm... I had totally written off anymore opportunity to ice fish this year and was just waiting for ice out to be honest.

If there's people out there yesterday and today (a little sketchy for me), cold days all day tomorrow and Saturday and shining some light on possibly making the trip on Sunday.

Please keep updating with accurate reports. I'm staying clear of the north end and would probably concentrate either off the 305 boat ramp or the cemetery.


----------



## randazzo87

Eyes on te ice said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I was out yesterday ( south side ) til 6 Pm and the ice was beautiful. There weren't any cracks or runoff into the old holes and the shoreline was still solid. I got 16 crappie and a 6 pound cat but I did see a couple walleye caught. The ice was still 10 inches


cemetery or 305 boat ramp? what foot of water? hopefully going to make it out sunday if the ice holds!


----------



## BudIce

Nobody was fishing south of causeway, off cemetery now a few trucks in lot. Ice is clear and solid
A few perch so far. I think it'll be fine this wkend even after the rain.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

randazzo87 said:


> cemetery or 305 boat ramp? what foot of water? hopefully going to make it out sunday if the ice holds!


I was in 19 fow marked tons of fish


----------



## randazzo87

BudIce said:


> Nobody was fishing south of causeway, off cemetery now a few trucks in lot. Ice is clear and solid
> A few perch so far. I think it'll be fine this wkend even after the rain.


That's the news I've been wanting to hear! How thick is the ice?


----------



## Eyes on te ice

randazzo87 said:


> That's the news I've been wanting to hear! How thick is the ice?


I only drilled the one spot and stayed put for four hours( didn't want to walk in the rain) and te ice was a good solid 9" to 10".


----------



## Daego Doug

supposed to be alot of rain today be carefull and take the spud....let us know


----------



## BudIce

Left at 1:15 prob a dozen perch, ice was maybe 6-7 if I had to guess didn't measure. Will see what rains bring, I'll be out this wkend


----------



## sylvan21

Went out this morning from 7 till noon, south end west side. The first 50ft. of shore ice was a little soft but ok. Had 8 in. of ice at the 3 stops I made. 3,4 and 6 fow. The same routine the last 3 X out has been good for perch. Today not a single bite on the west side. Sun was out for a while till the fog rolled in to where I couldn't see the shoreline. Shore ice wasen't as good going back. I got my legs wet about 20 ft. from shore. Definitely will wear waders next time.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Think I'm gonna take off work next Monday to hit Skeeter for my 1st time this season., I'll give it a good, full day of drilling & searching. Not sure where at this point, but hopefully get lucky and finally ice my 1st Walleye.


----------



## Tap that bass

icebucketjohn said:


> Think I'm gonna take off work next Monday to hit Skeeter for my 1st time this season., I'll give it a good, full day of drilling & searching. Not sure where at this point, but hopefully get lucky and finally ice my 1st Walleye.


Good luck on that first eye, plenty time left, cold is coming


----------



## drsteelhead

Fished today from noon to dark. Walked out from 305 to 21 ft. It was over 50 degrees for first hour. Amazing feeling! Ended up with a dozen crappie and several more missed fish on tip ups. Started to rain about 3pm and didnt stop. Ice was 7 inches in the thinnest areas. Sketchy gaping holes where melt water has been funneling down into the lake. Other than that, and the million drill holes, ice was solid.


----------



## fmader

I was fortunate to get out for a few hours Sunday and a couple of hours Monday before the rain. I know people were out yesterday and have given mixed reports. I really want to get out at least one more time Saturday afternoon, but I won't be going if the ice conditions are sketchy.


----------



## fishfarmer

Went out yesterday ice in good shape - did really well including 2 walleye lost another at hole. Off cemetary 15-20 ft minnows.


----------



## fmader

fishfarmer said:


> Went out yesterday ice in good shape - did really well including 2 walleye lost another at hole. Off cemetary 15-20 ft minnows.


Good to know. I fished 16 FOW Sunday and 15 FOW Monday off the cemetary. Caught two keeper crappie both days on a dead stick with minnow. Marked a lot of fish but no takers. What were you using for the walleye? (Edit: Sorry. I see you were using minnows)

I was mostly concerned about the shore ice. I walked across a plank (somebody was kind enough to leave one by the tree) on Monday before the rain and today's warmer temps.


----------



## fishfarmer

Shore ok little slushy, used tungsten jig with dropper hook with either small minnow or head had to tease them up to bite


----------



## fmader

I need to get in on this tungsten jig game I guess... Nothing in my arsenal has pulled a walleye through the ice this year.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

I fish in 14 fow water yesterday and got 26 perch 10 to 12 in. probably caught 70 to 80 dinks, 0 Eyes and 0 Crappie! The wind was horrible but the ice was good! All the snow blew to the east side and made about 5 inches of slush!


----------



## fishfarmer

Crappies and walleye 20 ft only made one move because of the wind better bite for me in afternoon


----------



## fishfarmer

Lost a rod on the way in to cemetary with black Betty reel , if found would be greatly appreciated 
Sam 4406677990


----------



## Jake/Rob

fishfarmer said:


> Lost a rod on the way in to cemetary with black Betty reel , if found would be greatly appreciated
> Sam 4406677990


How’s the ice everyone?


----------



## fmader

fishfarmer said:


> Crappies and walleye 20 ft only made one move because of the wind better bite for me in afternoon
> View attachment 293797


How awesome is that bait box? My buddy just got one for Christmas. I thought it was a bit overkill, but we bought minnows once this ice season, which is nice since the bait store doesn't open until 7:00. Finally had to dump them due to the stench.


----------



## Eyecrosser

Fished 305 this morning and nothing to speak of. Drilled 10 holes and had lookers all morning. Few little dinks. Fished from 10'-22'. Had to walk in water to get on and off. Ice was a nice black 6-7 inches.


----------



## HappySnag

fmader said:


> How awesome is that bait box? My buddy just got one for Christmas. I thought it was a bit overkill, but we bought minnows once this ice season, which is nice since the bait store doesn't open until 7:00. Finally had to dump them due to the stench.


use vibee for eyes,1/4 oz cicada silver/blue or gold with full minow or only head.


----------



## 25asnyder

fishfarmer said:


> Crappies and walleye 20 ft only made one move because of the wind better bite for me in afternoon
> View attachment 293797


Where did u walk out of


----------

